# Next Season Prep



## turfdanielle (Mar 23, 2017)

What are 5 things you do every year to prepare for next season?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Read plowsite 5 times


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> Read plowsite 5 times


When did you learn to read?

Thought you just looked at the pictures?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, let's not take this off track right from the start...Danielle has asked a good, serious question so let's please post with what/how you prepare for the season or please move along

thanks, all


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

1) Go to the range and make sure my accuracy is still okay.
2) Have all fluids and filters changed in my truck and grease zerks greased.

3) Pay my insurance premiums.
4) Change hydraulic fluid in plow and grease all zerks.
5) Pray for snow.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I would wash and Grease the plow...Wouldn't change the fluid till the fall...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Pressure wash the underside of the truck


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Interesting when to change plow fluid came up. 

I have historically always replaced it at the beginning of the season. My thought was fresh fluid to start things off, rather than the fluid baking in summer heat. 

But then I read it is best to change the fluid at the end is the season. Temp & pressure changes during the season can cause moisture build up that you don't want sitting in the system for 9 months.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So are you saying with fresh fluid the same won't happen?

The reason you change prior to start of the season is the moisture that is collected throughout the summer.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Both is obviously the best then... but expensive and not nessassary


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I also like to purge out the winter air in my tires.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> I also like to purge out the winter air in my tires.


You don't need to do that if you run Helium in your tires...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Clean up any rust areas...Prime and or Paint...Clean and lube up any fittings...


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

1olddogtwo said:


> So are you saying with fresh fluid the same won't happen?
> 
> The reason you change prior to start of the season is the moisture that is collected throughout the summer.


I was commenting on what I had read (I think it was from BOSS), not saying it was my idea. 
Isn't there greater temp & pressure changes during operation than sitting during the off season?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Call Pat in a panic because my **** ain't working right, drive to his house, watch him spend 13 seconds finding a disconnected ground, drive home in shame. Usually do that twice a season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Shhhhh.....I won't tell anyone


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Philbilly2 said:


> Both is obviously the best then... but expensive and not nessassary


Agreed on best and likely not necessary. For a one man/one plow setup though I think it could be relatively cheap insurance.

Then again, current plow is 12 years old and has had zero pump/fluid related problems. Well.... There was that one storm it was stupid cold and the pump made some unhappy noises a couple of times, but that was short lived and only during that one unusually (for here) cold event.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

k1768 said:


> I was commenting on what I had read (I think it was from BOSS), not saying it was my idea.
> Isn't there greater temp & pressure changes during operation than sitting during the off season?


How often does ur area hit Dew Point?

Probably not as often as here in the Midwest or other places.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sawboy said:


> Call Pat in a panic because my **** ain't working right, drive to his house, watch him spend 13 seconds finding a disconnected ground, drive home in shame. Usually do that twice a season.


Now that's funny! Can't say I don't do the same, but it's not Pat that I run to. He's f'ing lucky I don't live closer to him!!! :yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

For 2016 as observed at Newark airport:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I put all the plows on skids. Throw grease on everything that should get it. I do go over things that maby should have been done differently. And say to myself, why am I doing this again?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

turfd, welcome to the P/S. Recommend all the above, spray w/FF to protect plow. That way there in July, Aug.,
when u fry an egg on her, it won't stick !!!


----------



## aclawn (Oct 17, 2009)

*5 COMMON MISTAKES WHEN PREPARING YOUR SNOW PLOW FOR STORAGE *
http://info.bossplow.com/Blog/bid/148013/5-COMMON-MISTAKES-WHEN-PREPARING-YOUR-SNOW-PLOW-FOR-STORAGE
pre-season 
http://info.bossplow.com/blog/bid/135029/12-tips-for-preparing-your-snow-plow-for-winter


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

1olddogtwo said:


> I also like to purge out the winter air in my tires.


Tyres. How can you be so culturally insensitive? Don't you know there's Canucks who read this site?

Me personally, I like to load all of my salt trucks that way we're ready for the next season


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Compared to seasons past. This season never really got rolling.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Well for me its a different list as I just bought a "new" 2002 f250 with a western ultra mount but i am going to do
#1. Wash the plow and truck off, repaint the plow and wax the truck
#2. Change all fluids and filters on truck and plow
#3. Grease and oil all fitings, grease the electrical connections
#4. General truck inspection, make sure tires and such are good, lots of preventive maintenance
#5. Wait for winter and the magical white dust


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

1 - Summerize Equipment
2 - Assess which jobs we don't want for next season
3 - Assess issues we had with emplyees
4 - Assess issues we had with equipment
5 - Set goals for this August on what and how much new work we can handle.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I crack a beer or 24.............


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I crack a beer or 24.............


You are an Innovator!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I crack a beer or 24.............


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Compared to seasons past. This season never really got rolling.


I thought the same thing, the one "big storm" that was supposed to hit our area flopped, ended up being a slushy mess


----------

